# Help with vampiress costume!!!



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

have you tried looking at thrift stores for a black dress that has a black lace type long jacket with it, then you could maybe get some red and black lace type material from joannes and make a cape. Cheap and no pattern needed.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes I would start at thrift/Good Will, etc. looking for something cheap that you would be able to modify and customize based off of other photos you've seen. Also do a search on here for 'vampiress' - perhaps there are old threads and suggestions that will help and inspire you. 

Good luck!


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok so you say thrift store is that a second hand store sorry i live in the UK i only know these as charity shops, if this is what you mean then i will have a look but the charity shops by me don't really have long dresses that flow when you walk (thats the kind i would like).


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah sounds like they're the same concept of stores.

Or maybe look for regular dress pattern that is similar to the flow you're describing but use a material more befitting a vampiress.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Will do thanks for your help, much appreciated. 
I was thinking of more along the lines of a modern vampiress as im only 23 i was thinking of using a piece of fabric around the bust area like a boobtube look with the skirt attatched at the bottom so it flows from the bust then make a waist corset thats laced up at the front (bit like a wide belt with laces) and insert a godet in the front of the skirt to give it a bit more volume around the bottom. and probably make a neck collar that will be attatched to a choker.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, we're the same age and in the same country, so thought I'd pop in and say - eBay all the way!!! Charity shops are good but often overpriced these days, although by all means do check in them because sometimes there are some real gems in there.. especially old, antique-y style jewellery. Whereabouts in the UK are you? If you're anywhere near London I would suggest heading down to Camden market because they have tons of fabulous cheap gothic attire which works well for vampire costumes, as well as some great fabric shops. 

Also, sounds a bit silly but do check Asda as well, sometimes they have some really nice vampy type costume dresses. Oh, and shops like Peacocks often have an evening range come in about this sort of time where they do inexpensive bodices and corset style tops. Sometimes even long skirts - so check them out too!


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks magickbean but i just find it hard trying to find an outfit as i am a very curvy girl and can never get any bought outfits to fit me thats why i was planning on making my own. BTW i live in the west midlands, had a look in peacocks the other day aint seen anything yet in there that i think would work but ill keep looking xx


----------



## Buddhaful (Sep 23, 2008)

TUTORIAL LIST--DO NOT POST TO THIS THREAD PLEASE! STARMEG ONLY!! - CLOTHING

A quick google search pulled up this - and craftser is a great site to find patterns at. You may wanna search through the list - they have a few dresses or you can find a skirt and top of your likings. I'm not sure what fabric shops are in the UK - but you may be able to find some flowy black fabric on sale now, they usually reduce prices for items as such before halloween. Tafita (sp??) may be a good choice for the fabric.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

jack o lantern said:


> Thanks magickbean but i just find it hard trying to find an outfit as i am a very curvy girl and can never get any bought outfits to fit me thats why i was planning on making my own. BTW i live in the west midlands, had a look in peacocks the other day aint seen anything yet in there that i think would work but ill keep looking xx


I'm a curvy girl too! (size 16) so I feel your pain!!! The store-bought costumes are quite pants for that, I always find things fit weirdly and have much more fun making/compiling my own outfit too. I did manage to find some awesome medieval dresses that are relatively inexpensive from phaze clothing - Phaze Clothing | Alternative, Gothic, Punky, . . . clothing styles They also sell tie-on bustles and long gloves and things which are great and quite inexpensive. I have bought from them a couple of times and am always impressed with the quality. Their sizes run small though so I usually go for the stretchy/one size things or at least a size bigger than I am! Just a warning lol


----------

